# I bought a new business suit to match my Jeep



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, since I have the vehicle for it I figured I might as well start myself a new business venture that matches my new Jeep ( http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=214083 ) and my outgoing personality 

What do ya'll think? Just remember what I keep telling you..."Pimpin ain't easy" :walkingsm


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Funny, you look some what slimmer in this pic than when i was there 2 hours ago! :biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Funny, you look some what slimmer in this pic than when i was there 2 hours ago! :biggrin:


LOL...You ever heard of SlimFAST?


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Simply marrrrrrrrvelous!
You the man.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

It's tha Zebra print! Every fly pimp daddy knows that it's slimming! And Trod is *tha Pimp Daddy! *


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I gotta get me a rat skinned hat like that bro.. thats pimpilicious....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

He has kind of a sexy walk too! :biggrin:


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

must be some good stuff..it even makes you float!


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Coming this Summer at a Cinema near you, *"Trodery, the Movie!'*


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

kempker1409 said:


> must be some good stuff..it even makes you float!


Nah, he wasn't floating, he was just in the middle of a Pimp Jump!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Now for the word you is da pimpdaddy of dis here 2cool thing yo u be fly on the downside just u watch out for them wild hoes you see what i be a saying?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

jeepjoe said:


> Coming this Summer at a Cinema near you, *"Trodery, the Movie!'*


Trod could make tha first whitesploitation film! I smell sequals, and a franchise deal!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't hate the playa hate the game! Pimp on!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CajunBob said:


> Now for the word you is da pimpdaddy of dis here 2cool thing yo u be fly on the downside just u watch out for them wild hoes you see what i be a saying?


LOL...I am very adapt at keeping my employees in line! :doowapsta


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Trodery Bear.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Tha Playa*

Don't hate. 'Preciate!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> Now for the word you is da pimpdaddy of dis here 2cool thing yo u be fly on the downside just u watch out for them wild hoes you see what i be a saying?


Did anybody understand what he said?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> Did anybody understand what he said?


Only us realz playas!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL...I am very adapt at keeping my employees in line! :doowapsta


Dangit Man, where were you hiding them at? I saw you keep looking at the shed out back! I had $$$ with me ,Wutup?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Man you just an't right in the head!!! LOL


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Now for the word you is da pimpdaddy of dis here 2cool thing yo u be fly on the downside just u watch out for them wild hoes you see what i be a saying?


He be Pimpin fo real


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> Only us realz playas!


You talkin' about the playas that limped HIS way from Texas T's house?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

trodery said:


> Only us realz playas!


nanabooboo

RC's MomQuote:
Originally Posted by *CajunBob*  
_Now for the word you is da pimpdaddy of dis here 2cool thing yo u be fly on the downside just u watch out for them wild hoes you see what i be a saying?_

Did anybody understand what he said? Today 08:15 PM


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Come on TrodMan! Hooka brutha up! I'ma cash playa...........and I took all of my prescriptions this morning! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> You talkin' about the playas that limped HIS way from Texas T's house?


I was not limping woman! That was my "Pimp Walk" :walkingsm


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

would someone please speak English or at least Spanglish


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

He wuz doin' tha TrodMan shuffle!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know which is sweeter the ride or the suit...all you need now is pimp stick


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> He wuz doin' tha TrodMan shuffle!


I think it was more like thuh Pimpn Limp!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Love your website!!! http://www.pimpdaddy.com/yomama-default.shtml


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

...think i need to let her loose, all she wants me for is my pimp juice

trod you got the magic stick


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> I was not limping woman! That was my "Pimp Walk" :walkingsm


Dearest Marilyn, AKA Honya's Mom, puhleeze walk away NOW. I'll pick you up!!!:walkingsm


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Muddy said:


> He be Pimpin fo real


Who? You are starting to scare me.



jeepjoe said:


> would someone please speak English or at least Spanglish


Bye, bye. Not gonna happen. I see this one going in Mont's "help me" file!!!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

the woman folks be a getting scared I be a thinking!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RedFisch said:


> I don't know which is sweeter the ride or the suit...all you need now is _*pimp stick*_


LMAO, We Beez Pimpn show him yo pimpn stick! He does have one!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Who? You are starting to scare me.
> 
> Bye, bye. Not gonna happen. I see this one going in Mont's "help me" file!!!


Hep me! Hep me! I seen tha fo real koolkat! He wuz spowrtin' tha pimpalicious jeep and sum rags dat wuz tha strateup shizzle! I gotsta be like dat win I gets my ends!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I be a needen to hook up wit u talor I could use a new sweet suit!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I do have a pimpin stick but since I am just getting started in this business it's not real "fly" right now but I do have a diamond encrusted platinum stick on order 

This is all I got for now...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez, I spend a weekend working on research papers and this place goes to hell in a handbasket.

i dont think pimp when I see that picture... I think oompa loompa.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

By the way, the new business suit was purchased from the "Playas, Pimps and Ho's Custom Tailor Shop"


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Well Trodery I was a little afraid to open up this thread after you did the modeling on your fish cleaning table.  I like the suit. Will we be seeing you wear it in Kroger?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Jeez, I spend a weekend working on research papers and this place goes to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> i dont think pimp when I see that picture... I think oompa loompa.


There you go again woman! Let me remind you that "We don't pay you to think" :walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Hep me! Hep me! I seen tha fo real koolkat! He wuz spowrtin' tha pimpalicious jeep and sum rags dat wuz tha strateup shizzle! I gotsta be like dat win I gets my ends!


U did mean yo stimlus check right bro


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CajunBob said:


> U did mean yo stimlus check right bro


Dat's wut I sed! Don U speak jive?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Well Trodery I was a little afraid to open up this thread after you did the modeling on your fish cleaning table.  I like the suit. Will we be seeing you wear it in Kroger?


YEP! Keep yo I's open fo me!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> There you go again woman! Let me remind you that "We don't pay you to think" :walkingsm:walkingsm


You couldn't afford it if ya did.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> You couldn't afford it if ya did.


LOL....well then STOP THAT THINKING! :smile:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> There you go again woman! Let me remind you that "We don't pay you to think" :walkingsm:walkingsm


Ruh Roh Raggy!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> There you go again woman! Let me remind you that "We don't pay you to think" :walkingsm:walkingsm


You DO have that pic of her Terry! :wink:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> You DO have that pic of her Terry! :wink:


Give it up, catchy. You want naked pictures of me, you'll have to subscribe to the website just like he did.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> You DO have that pic of her Terry! :wink:


Bes' leave that one alone Catchy. Or you gon' draw back a knub!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> the woman folks be a getting scared I be a thinking!


Us wimmins don't get s*k*ared and pleeze stop thinkin' and go nite/nite.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Give it up, catchy. You want naked pictures of me, you'll have to subscribe to the website just like he did.


LOL....Yeah Catchy! Cough up the cash buddy :fish:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Bes' leave that one alone Catchy. Or you gon' draw back a knub!


Ain't skeered of her Poke, she's all hot air!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Cowboy Leprechaun! lmao


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Well Trodery I was a little afraid to open up this thread after you did the modeling on your fish cleaning table.  I like the suit. Will we be seeing you wear it in Kroger?


I can maybe hook you up with the table, the suit and inside Kroger. You wanna give it a go?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> Us wimmins don't get s*k*ared and pleeze stop thinkin' and go nite/nite.


CajunBob...I think you need to get yo woman in line! :rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Jeez, I spend a weekend working on research papers and this place goes to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> i dont think pimp when I see that picture... I think oompa loompa.


Now lookie here, I'm got me some backup!!!! Ruh-Roh.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

trodery said:


> Well, since I have the vehicle for it I figured I might as well start myself a new business venture that matches my new Jeep ( http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=214083 ) and my outgoing personality
> 
> What do ya'll think? Just remember what I keep telling you..."Pimpin ain't easy" :walkingsm


I'm sorry but you be a pimpin leprechaun! :clover:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Give it up, catchy. You want naked pictures of me, you'll have to subscribe to the website just like he did.





trodery said:


> LOL....Yeah Catchy! Cough up the cash buddy :fish:


Hayell no, i'd buy a new GOAT first! :biggrin::cheers::cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hayell no, i'd buy a new GOAT first! :biggrin::cheers::cheers:


what happen? you wear the old one out?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Ain't skeered of her Poke, she's all hot air!


I warned ya! Even a fully-trained Jedi Knight, with the Force as his ally, won't go there. The Dark Side is strong with that one!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> what happen? you wear the old one out?


Like i SAID, i'd buy a NEW one before i paid for your pikturz! Still have the old one too!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Like i SAID, i'd buy a NEW one before i paid for your pikturz! Still have the old one too!


Kinky.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

portalto said:


> I'm sorry but you be a pimpin leprechaun! :clover:


LOL...I'm not short, the Jeep is really tall :smile:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

trodery said:


> CajunBob...I think you need to get yo woman in line! :rotfl:


I be a fixing to pimp check her as soon as I clear me a path to the door.LOL I warned ya! Even a fully-trained Jedi Knight, with the Force as his ally, won't go there. The Dark Side is strong with that one!  
__________________


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Kinky.


Like you didn't know that ALREADY!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Ain't skeered of her Poke, she's all hot air!


You really wanna go there?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

trodery,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Like you didn't know that ALREADY!


I knew you were sick and twisted, but I try not to delve into your personal farm animal fetish.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL...I am very adapt at keeping my employees in line! :doowapsta


Trod, you didn't answer my question, where were you hiding them? I even left my Goat at home! :biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CajunBob said:


> I be a fixing to pimp check her as soon as I clear me a path to the door.


LOL.............RIGHT! Sorry buddy but I ain't buying that line hwell:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Like i SAID, i'd buy a NEW one before i paid for your pikturz! Still have the old one too!





txgoddess said:


> Kinky.


Might be better off payin' Pimpdaddy TrodMan fora date with one a hiz gurlz. I hear it only hurtz tha firs' time!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> You really wanna go there?


I know, I know - burned at the steak! Are you her alter ego? Or one of them?:rybka:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I knew you were sick and twisted, but I try not to delve into your personal farm animal fetish.


It's DEMENTED Thank you! And leave my farm animals alone- you can't compete!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL.............RIGHT! Sorry buddy but I ain't buying that line hwell:


Bro it coulda happan . LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's DEMENTED Thank you! And leave my farm animals alone- you can't compete!


you are correct... i only have two legs and i can fight back. Certainly not your type.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I know, I know - burned at the steak! Are you her alter ego? Or one of them?:rybka:


They be twins


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Catchy is a bit weird, I caught him trying to download this picture of me and my drunk dog!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> They be twins


Hello, and Cajun Bob steps up to the plate ! Lmao , green coming atchya!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> I be a fixing to pimp check her as soon as I clear me a path to the door.LOL I warned ya! Even a fully-trained Jedi Knight, with the Force as his ally, won't go there. The Dark Side is strong with that one!
> __________________


In your dreams, HONEY!!!



catchysumfishy said:


> Trod, you didn't answer my question, where were you hiding them? I even left my Goat at home! :biggrin:


I am THEM.



trodery said:


> LOL.............RIGHT! Sorry buddy but I ain't buying that line hwell:


His path is officially blocked.



catchysumfishy said:


> I know, I know - burned at the steak! Are you her alter ego? Or one of them?:rybka:


I GAVE HER HER EGO AND WORK DAILY TO INFLATE IT.



CajunBob said:


> Bro it coulda happan . LOL


In your wildest dreams. Who are you anyway? Do I know you are you internet dating?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> you are correct... i only have two legs and i can fight back. Certainly not your type.


When did you get that other leg? :biggrin:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hello, and Cajun Bob steps up to the plate ! Lmao , green coming atchya!


Do NOT even greenie him for that. The last thing you want is me and TG as your enemy. HEEL NOW!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> Catchy is a bit weird, I caught him trying to download this picture of me and my drunk dog!


Now *that *is priceless! Wutz wrong witchu Catchy? I'm keepin' tha Pugs under lock and key!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> Catchy is a bit weird, I caught him trying to download this picture of me and my drunk dog!


I'm glad you got rid of that bad WIG and replaced it wit thuh pimp daddy hat! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> When did you get that other leg? :biggrin:


You have confused me with the last (and probably only) chick you suckered into coming into your trailer house. I heard that she outran you even after you stole her artificial leg.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Do NOT even greenie him for that. The last thing you want is me and TG as your enemy. HEEL NOW!!!!


I hit him with Green until it stopped me ! Come on Girls We gots sum Catchin up to do! :wink:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> I be a fixing to pimp check her as soon as I clear me a path to the door.LOL I warned ya! Even a fully-trained Jedi Knight, with the Force as his ally, won't go there. The Dark Side is strong with that one!
> __________________


Don't worry bob I got you back. I know how these women think.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Do NOT even greenie him for that. The last thing you want is me and TG as your enemy. HEEL NOW!!!!


Now woman u need not be talking to my hommies like that better go check your self for I havt to/ LOL
A pimps work it never gets done all a pimp needs is some RESPECT!!! GO GET ME SOME MONEY


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Don't worry bob I got you back. I know how these women think.


Shoot Jason, elaine is Hog tyin you as i type!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Don't worry bob I got you back. I know how these women think.


What exactly you wanna do with his back?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> When did you get that other leg? :biggrin:


Sorry 'goddess. I don't think I've laughed so hard at a post since I joined this site! I've got V.O. and Coke all over my 22"! He wuz crispycatchy 15 minutes ago, but he rebounds well!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Shoot Jason, elaine is Hog tyin you as i type!


I don't think so man I want to see her try to hog tie me. LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Sorry 'goddess. I don't think I've laughed so hard at a post since I joined this site! I've got V.O. and Coke all over my 22"! He wuz crispycatchy 15 minutes ago, but he rebounds well!


Dont encourage him. He tends to pee when he gets excited.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> What exactly you wanna do with his back?


Protect it from you and half of 666!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> I don't think so man I want to see her try to hog tie me. LOL


I'm sure you do.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I hit him with Green until it stopped me ! Come on Girls We gots sum Catchin up to do! :wink:


I need all the green i can get!! Thanks
crappieman32175Quote:
Originally Posted by *CajunBob*  
_I be a fixing to pimp check her as soon as I clear me a path to the door.LOL I warned ya! Even a fully-trained Jedi Knight, with the Force as his ally, won't go there. The Dark Side is strong with that one!  
___________________

Don't worry bob I got you back. I know how these women think.

Thanks I hoped I could count on you!! LOL


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Dont encourage him. He tends to pee when he gets excited.


Or when i've had too much Beeeer!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> What exactly you wanna do with his back?





catchysumfishy said:


> Protect it from you and half of 666!


That's right !!!!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*This thread is getting deep! lol*


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Sorry 'goddess. I don't think I've laughed so hard at a post since I joined this site! I've got V.O. and Coke all over my 22"! He wuz crispycatchy 15 minutes ago, but he rebounds well!


WHO exactly was crispycatchy? BTW, when did you join this site, I don't member you being round here for any good info.



crappieman32175 said:


> I don't think so man I want to see her try to hog tie me. LOL


You might wanna see your way somewhere else.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

We are all going to heck an't we???


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> I need all the green i can get!! Thanks
> crappieman32175Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CajunBob*
> _I be a fixing to pimp check her as soon as I clear me a path to the door.LOL I warned ya! Even a fully-trained Jedi Knight, with the Force as his ally, won't go there. The Dark Side is strong with that one!
> ...


I may need the favor returned.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> We are all going to heck an't we???


Some of you may be arriving sooner than others if you don't behave.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I may need the favor returned.


Would you like me to return CajunBob's "favor" for you?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Where is Trod you know the pimp that started this shiiiitttt???


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> .
> You might wanna see your way somewhere else.


Would that be Lake Jackson?:smile:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> Where is Trod you know the pimp that started this shiiiitttt???


SLEEPING, like normal people.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*I just wanna watch! lol*


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Where is Trod you know the pimp that started this shiiiitttt???


He always tucks tail and runs whenever Darlene and I show up.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I may need the favor returned.


Don't back down now Jason!



txgoddess said:


> Some of you may be arriving sooner than others if you don't behave.


Hush, i have a New SHOVEL myself now and you may get the first look at it if you don't crawl back into your cave !


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Would that be Lake Jackson?:smile:


Dream on, HOTSHOT!!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Would you like me to return CajunBob's "favor" for you?


No I will pass and let him do it.We can't have the both of you women in the same place anymore. LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Dont encourage him. He tends to pee when he gets excited.





catchysumfishy said:


> Or when i've had too much Beeeer!


Control. Control. You must learn Control!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Don't back down now Jason!
> 
> I am not backing down.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hush, i have a New SHOVEL myself now and you may get the first look at it if you don't crawl back into your cave !


Good, you can dig your own hole. You seem to be pretty adept at it.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I may need the favor returned.


As Travis W Redfish always said RUN RUN LIKE THE WIND and duck often because cast iron can fly!!! 
Now yall leave my friend alone!! And I mean it don't make me get pimpy on you!!! LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> WHO exactly was crispycatchy? BTW, when did you join this site, I don't member you being round here for any good info.
> 
> July 10, 2005. Sez so right there on my screen!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> SLEEPING, like normal people.


What would you know about NORMAL people? Did someone read about them to you? :spineyes: :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> As Travis W Redfish always said RUN RUN LIKE THE WIND and duck often because cast iron can fly!!!
> Now yall leave my friend alone!! And I mean it don't make me get pimpy on you!!! LOL


how fast you reckon you can get here to save him? I'm within arm's reach.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> What would you know about NORMAL people? Did someone read about them to you? :spineyes: :biggrin:


Unlike you, Darlene and I can read, write, and assimilate into society.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> how fast you reckon you can get here to save him? I'm within arm's reach.


But I bet I can still out run you if me bad knee will let me.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> But I bet I can still out run you if me bad knee will let me.


Pfffft. I find it unnecessary to run. I know where you sleep.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> how fast you reckon you can get here to save him? I'm within arm's reach.


I have pimp powers And friends in low places!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Had a blast and THANKS, but 5am comes early, so I gotta go. Besides, it looks like Jason and CajunBob need to talk privately. Trod, sorry for the hi-jack, but this one went south and hopefully will continue to give someone a giggle.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Unlike you, Darlene and I can read, write, and assimilate into society.


And ALL of that at the same time! It's a shame it takes the two of you together to make that happen!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Had a blast and THANKS, but 5am comes early, so I gotta go. Besides, it looks like Jason and CajunBob need to talk privately. Trod, sorry for the hi-jack, but this one went south and hopefully will continue to give someone a giggle.


Night, gal! I'm not far behind ya. We'll have to let the Neanderthals have it for a while.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Unlike you, Darlene and I can read, write, and assimilate into society.


And then you will wake up!!! and find it was just a dream!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> And ALL of that at the same time! It's a shame it takes the two of you together to make that happen!


Well, assimilating into society is rather difficult for those of us with superior intellect... but we manage.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

You need a purple feather in that hat!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Night, gal! I'm not far behind ya. We'll have to let the Neanderthals have it for a while.


Nite Marry Ellen! Y'all have a great Monday! :smile:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> And then you will wake up!!! and find it was just a dream!!


LOL...the jury is still out on whether you'll wake up in the morning.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

nighty Night Don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

See What your Pimpn thread started? :help:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> See What your Pimpn thread started? :help:


Yes sir! I had to run out last night and get some of my girls in check, looks like you guys let the women here get the best of ya!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

You know we have to let them win sometimes or they will get in one of there moods where no one can put up with them. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I'm glad you got rid of that bad WIG and replaced it wit thuh pimp daddy hat! :biggrin:


That ain't no wig. It's a back hair comb-over.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

You SO cri-zazayyyy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You ain't da pimp unless you can roll like yo Jeepdaddy..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You ain't da pimp unless you can roll like yo Jeepdaddy..


LOL...My grill gotz mo caratz than a salad. :biggrin:

I think I'll go order one! :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> You know we have to let them win *sometimes* or they will get in one of there moods where no one can put up with them. LOL


Sometimes, Sometimes? They are in that carazy arsed mood ALL the Dayumd time!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> Yes sir! I had to run out last night and get some of my girls in check, looks like you guys let the women here get the best of ya!


Scuse me, but we were not let, we are very, very good!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> You know we have to let them win sometimes or they will get in one of there moods where no one can put up with them. LOL


Little boy...be very careful using they, them or their. Remember, Sandollr is just a click away, then you be having 3 chicks put you in your place. :biggrin:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *crappieman32175*  
_You know we have to let them win sometimes or they will get in one of there moods where no one can put up with them. LOL_

Have no fear Pimp UnderDog is here to save the day in his under wear!!! LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....Pimp Underdog! :rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL....Pimp Underdog! :rotfl:


In his dreams!!!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey bro us pimps need to stick togeather on this other wise them female folks will take over. " PIMPS UNITE "


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

It's a good thing you are here because your wife wants to get all 3 of them women ganged up on me. LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Those underoos have seen their better days, Bob.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> It's a good thing you are here because your wife wants to get all 3 of them women ganged up on me. LOL


It's not just you, little one, we are available to torture anyone that ain't skeered.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

OHHHHH my the half evil one has graced us with her wit and wisdom!!!!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> It's a good thing you are here because your wife wants to get all 3 of them women ganged up on me. LOL


It will be ok I got a shot gun and a rifle and a 9mm and I can run Super Fast!!! LOL


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> OHHHHH my the half evil one has graced us with her wit and wisdom!!!!


DUMB, DUMB, DUMB! Go ahead and sharpen the knife.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL....Pimp Underdog! :rotfl:


You started this junk, don't you want to offer your .01?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

I am not scared have you forgot who I am married too . LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Terry,

Where can I get a cool pimp suit in red? I want to match my truck too! Den, we'z can be pimpin' fo reelz!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> OHHHHH my the half evil one has graced us with her wit and wisdom!!!!


The only reason there is any wit or wisdom on this thread is cuz the womenfolk brought it.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I have Pimp Power


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Terry,
> 
> Where can I get a cool pimp suit in red? I want to match my truck too! Den, we'z can be pimpin' fo reelz!


What suit is this thead about a suit? LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> You started this junk, don't you want to offer your .01?


My .01 worth would cost you about $100 :rotfl:



sweenyite said:


> Terry,
> 
> Where can I get a cool pimp suit in red? I want to match my truck too! Den, we'z can be pimpin' fo reelz!


 At the Playas, Pimps and Hoes Superstore 



txgoddess said:


> The only reason there is any wit or wisdom on this thread is cuz the womenfolk brought it.


 If you wimmens brought wit or wisdom it was because you picked up the leftovers us gentlemen dropped :ac550:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I wondered why y'all didn't have any! Now I know... Y'all dropped it all.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

How do you thank we get you all to follow us around.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I wondered why y'all didn't have any! Now I know... Y'all dropped it all.


You still havn't answered my question about where did you get that other leg? It's OK , go ahead and type and by all means hurry before Jason locks you back up in your cage!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> You still havn't answered my question about where did you get that other leg? It's OK , go ahead and type and by all means hurry before Jason locks you back up in your cage!


Dufus, I have the key, built the cage AND OWN HIM!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Catchy, I did answer you. I guess I shoulda put it in Ebonics so you'd have understood.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> My .01 worth would cost you about $100 :rotfl:


Oh, my little limpin' one, what exactly do you THINK I would get for your .01 that would be worth my time?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Dufus, I have the key, built the cage AND OWN HIM!!!


You bettuh get back out on that street, it's almost dark and prime time!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> You bettuh get back out on that street, it's almost dark and prime time!


Honey, at my age, I would only get paid for laffs.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> Honey, at my age, I would only get paid for laffs.


LOL....now that rite there is funny!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You have confused me with the last (and probably only) chick you suckered into coming into your trailer house. I heard that she outran you even after you stole her artificial leg.


Nope, She had two artifishual legs , i took both of them and she is still hanging in the tree! :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Honey, at my age, I would only get paid for laffs.


Laffs is all I can afford. :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Oh, my little limpin' one, what exactly do you THINK I would get for your .01 that would be worth my time?


*Pimptation!*


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey I found half evil's web site http://www.weirdomatic.com/


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Amateurs.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> You bettuh get back out on that street, it's almost dark and prime time!





RC's Mom said:


> Honey, at my age, I would only get paid for laffs.


This is gettin OLD, Trod go buy something else!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Laffs is all I can afford. :biggrin:


Maybe, but you still can't afford me.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> This is gettin OLD, Trod go buy something else!


I bought a Harley yesterday but I can't seem to get the dang pictures out of my camera!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> I bought a Harley yesterday but I can't seem to get the dang pictures out of my camera!


Wouldn't be a copper colored ole beater Harley would it?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Wouldn't be a copper colored ole beater Harley would it?


Oh...DUH! I forgot you seen it when you were here yesterday! Yeah, that old copper beater bike!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nope, She had two artifishual legs , i took both of them and she is still hanging in the tree! :biggrin:


By the way, the word is "artificial" .. and when I saw Underdog, I thought of you, catchy. Cause goddess already told me about you in your tighty-****** Underoos.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sandollr said:


> By the way, the word is "artificial" .. and when I saw Underdog, I thought of you, catchy. Cause goddess already told me about you in your tighty-****** Underoos.


You gonna let'er dis you like dat, Catchy?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep, pokey. I came as reinforcements for my most intellectual quick-witted girlfriends .. and the "boys" went home with their tail between their legs.

:biggrin:

:slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> You gonna let'er dis you like dat, Catchy?


It's OK poke, she just wants her legs back !


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's OK poke, she just wants her legs back !


Ziiinnng! And now I'm cleanin' my 22" all over again! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> I have Pimp Power


 I still be hanging around


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Just tell her you will never share your pot of gold if she keeps talking smack! 

She'll lay off then! lol


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's OK poke, she just wants her legs back !


Nothing wrong with my legs, and on the end of each one of them, there's a shoe that will fit right up your butt.

:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sandollr said:


> Nothing wrong with my legs, and on the end of each one of them, there's a shoe that will fit right up your butt.
> 
> :biggrin:


I just want to know which one of those other two witches let you down out of my tree? :biggrin:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

It was Darlene .. she said .. bring your smart mouth over here ... cause we've got chickens ready for pluckin'. So ..here I am.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

as the saying goes ... *crickets*

Ha!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sandollr said:


> as the saying goes ... *crickets*
> 
> Ha!!!


Jiminy crickets? (please see Melon's new avatar!)


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sandollr said:


> It was Darlene .. she said .. bring your smart mouth over here ... cause we've got chickens ready for pluckin'. So ..here I am.


Pfffft , she's gotta big Trapp and she only runs her head when Bob lets her out of it! :biggrin:

have a nice day!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

You still got time to edit that post, catchy?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am pulling the Yard of the Month vote I gave you T, WTH, changing it to Pimp of the Month. The SF Chamber of Commerce will be so proud. rs


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pfffft , she's gotta big Trapp and she only runs her head when Bob lets her out of it! :biggrin:
> 
> have a nice day!


 Hey man you trying to get me killed or what??? You know she reads this stuff. And I sleep once in a while!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> I am pulling the Yard of the Month vote I gave you T, WTH, changing it to Pimp of the Month. The SF Chamber of Commerce will be so proud. rs


LOL...My Jeep and my new business suit are the same color as my beautiful grass


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, no matter what anyone says, Trodery, I like the color of your new Jeep. Just don't EVER pull one of those boats behind it.

And for cripes sake, DON'T WEAR THAT SUIT!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

trodery said:


> LOL...My Jeep and my new business suit are the same color as my beautiful grass


You are still not right. rs


----------



## dwmenard (Feb 14, 2008)

Very old story. Time for new news.

HookEM


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

HookEM78 said:


> Very old story. Time for new news.
> 
> HookEM


Then start a new thread, Hookem78. Or read something else more interesting to you.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sandollr said:


> Thank you.


My gears slip every once in a while!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> My gears slip every once in a while!


T'is ok ... goddess warned me about you and your medication schedule.

:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL...My Jeep and my new business suit are the same color as my beautiful _*grass*_


Must be thuh kind yer smokin Right? :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sandollr said:


> T'is ok ... goddess warned me about you and your medication schedule.
> 
> :biggrin:


It's not a schedule, it's a REGIMENT and i tend to get them mixded up every once in a while "as y'all well know"! :spineyes:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> Hey man you trying to get me killed or what??? You know she reads this stuff. And I sleep once in a while!!!


Just keep the lock on her cage! :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

HookEM78 said:


> Very old story. Time for new news.
> 
> HookEM





sandollr said:


> Then start a new thread, Hookem78. Or read something else more interesting to you.


Hey , did y'all hear the one about the rookie hOOKem78?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

sandollr said:


> Then start a new thread, Hookem78. Or read something else more interesting to you.


I had to walk outside and talk to the dogs or get an infraction, I think MC is behind this.:smile: rs


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

And what did the dogs tell you? Chill, dad. Dogs always say that. I love dogs.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

sandollr said:


> And what did the dogs tell you? Chill, dad. Dogs always say that. I love dogs.


The young pups just jumped on me, but the older-wiser ones said Hookem78 is a ............to be mentioned later. :spineyes: rs


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

man that green jeep grows on ya,evidently a great convesation peice ta boot!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sandollr said:


> And what did the dogs tell you? Chill, dad. Dogs always say that. _* I love dogs*_.


Watch out, she loves Ground Hornets Too!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> The young pups just jumped on me, but the older-wiser ones said Hookem78 is a ............to be mentioned later. :spineyes: rs


It's all right. You're not the only one thinkin' it!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

213 posts and no mention of croakers, high fences, bag limits, or Brad Luby, go figure. rs


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Watch out, she loves Ground Hornets Too!


Catchy, it does my heart good to see that the ladies have spared you another day!  You're gonna hafta stop keepin' them trophies though.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> 213 posts and no mention of croakers, high fences, bag limits, or Brad Luby, go figure. rs


Now you've gone and done it! Bet Brad Luby enjoyed this thread! :slimer:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

sandollr said:


> It was Darlene .. she said .. bring your smart mouth over here ...


No maám, that is something I would not say.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pfffft , she's gotta big Trapp and she only runs her head when Bob lets her out of it! :biggrin:
> 
> have a nice day!


Ummm, little boy, there is something you should know about me: I am 6'1" and weigh 180 and not a bit of it is fat. I am a black belt and run 5 miles a day. Now, you wanna fight me or out run me?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Now you can drive our president around


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

scruffiest1 said:


> man that green jeep grows on ya,evidently a great convesation peice ta boot!


Scruffy...I think the conversation about the Jeep and the suit ceased a long time ago in this thread! :doowapsta



donf said:


> Now you can drive our president around


Yeah...anybody know of any bridges under construction anywhere :brew2:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Ummm, little boy, there is something you should know about me: I am 6'1" and weigh 180 and not a bit of it is fat. I am a black belt and run 5 miles a day. Now, you wanna fight me or out run me?


Darlene's my bodyguard.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Now Baby we both know you only have a brown belt and the only thing you have on it is a Smith an Wesson 357 mag. Sorry folks she don't see colors too well. LOL



RC's Mom said:


> Ummm, little boy, there is something you should know about me: I am 6'1" and weigh 180 and not a bit of it is fat. I am a black belt and run 5 miles a day. Now, you wanna fight me or out run me?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> Now Baby we both know you only have a brown belt and the only thing you have on it is a Smith an Wesson 357 mag. Sorry folks she don't see colors too well. LOL


Nice knowin' ya, Bob.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Nice knowin' ya, Bob.


love you to


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

trodery said:


> Scruffy...I think the conversation about the Jeep and the suit ceased a long time ago in this thread! :doowapsta


Obviously you haven't seen the "Left Lane for Passing" thread.:rotfl: rs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> love you to


Bob, do NOT be scared they are FOS Buddy, like i said , quit lettin her arse out of that cage!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Trod,

Are you levitating in that first picture ? Now that's cool.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bonito said:


> Hey Trod,
> 
> Are you levitating in that first picture ? Now that's cool.


LOL...Yes sir! That is what Pimp Juice does for ya


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Bob, do NOT be scared they are FOS Buddy, like i said , quit lettin her arse out of that cage!


You keep buzzing around like a pest and someone is gonna swat you. I, for one, have no qualms about popping you in the back of your mentally retarded head, scrappy doo. Now, hush up!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonito said:


> Hey Trod,
> 
> Are you levitating in that first picture ? Now that's cool.


Yep, that's the only way he can see over the steering wheel.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You keep buzzing around like a pest and someone is gonna swat you. I, for one, have no qualms about popping you in the back of your mentally retarded head, scrappy doo. Now, hush up!


Yep, he's still yapping, but he still hasn't answered my question.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Ummm, little boy, there is something you should know about me: I am 6'1" and weigh 180 and not a bit of it is fat. I am a black belt and run 5 miles a day. Now, you wanna fight me or out run me?[/Q
> 
> Is that 6'1" around ? That poor black Belt ! :tongue:
> 
> ...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Obviously you haven't seen the "Left Lane for Passing" thread.:rotfl: rs


I went over there and put my little $.02 worth. But them folks aren't nearly as intense as tha ones in tha Wallyworld thread. They're headed to tha Jungle over there, most ricky tick. :biggrin:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> RC's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm, little boy, there is something you should know about me: I am 6'1" and weigh 180 and not a bit of it is fat. I am a black belt and run 5 miles a day. Now, you wanna fight me or out run me?[/Q
> ...


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*The subject*

Here is Trod and I at the last Santa Fa pimp meeting!!! An't we Kool


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Ya'll is sum fly crackers, fo sho!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

CajunBob said:


> Here is Trod and I at the last Santa Fa pimp meeting!!! An't we Kool


Yep, I guess you 2 are. I jess took up fer you w/the useless Catchy and you feel the need to post a pic of your best buddy and you on one of your nite's out w/the boys. Now everyone know's I'm either 26 (AND YOU ARE RICH) or you are 103 and I'm .....:work:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

.......


----------

